# Poop on beak



## Wildflower (Jun 16, 2014)

I've had my new cockatiel, Domino, home for 2 days. He didn't eat or drink until this morning and now he is devouring millet and has tried some of his food. I also hung a wet leafy lettuce piece for him. A little while ago I noticed he had a dirty greenish beak and I thought he had tried some of the lettuce but he hasn't touched it. Then I realized his vent and tail feathers were very dirty -- he must have been trying to clean himself? I cleaned him with a warm paper towel and that area looks much better now.

But his beak is dirty. I tried to clean the beak but that's kinda hard. I put a small dish of water in front of him and he stuck his entire beak in it twice. I don't know if he was drinking or if he didn't see the water in there. It helped a little bit.

Will he eventually clean it himself somehow? I'm worried about him ingesting his poop. 

I apologize if this is a newbie question but I'm a newbie and I couldn't find a similar thread... 

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

Cockatiels will sometimes refuse to eat for the first few days in a new environment; as long as he's eating fine now, that's not a problem. 
The dirty vent could be a number of things... are you providing him with a different brand of seed from what he received in his old home? Things like this can sometimes upset the cockatiel's stomach, which would mean he just needs time to adjust. 
It could also be a sign of illness. Usually, this would be paired with other symptoms such as weight loss, mucus around the nostrils, sore eyes and hanging around the bottom of the cage, though. If he seems fine other than having a dirty bottom, it might just be a case of diarrhea! You did the right thing in wiping the area with a warm paper towel; do the same thing if it persists, and maybe offer him some leafy greens to boost his diet. 
Get a family member to help you hold him gently while you clean his beak (he may try to bite, but this is just out of panic) and make sure to keep his water clean. 
If you notice that his vent is in the same condition within the next couple of days, or he starts showing other signs of illness, you should take him to a vet immediately. Good luck


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

His droppings could have gotten stuck to his vent and he was trying to clean it off. Some birds do eat their droppings, it is kind of gross but it doesn't seem to hurt them. xD

I would look to see if any droppings stick to his vent or tail feathers over the next few days. Sometimes it can mean they are dehydrated if you only see it once and it never happens again. If it happens often and you see he is still eating and drinking normally, or eating/drinking more, then it may mean he is sick. One of the things I remember reading is that could be a sign of a bacterial infection if it's constant. It's probably just a little dehydration though.


----------



## Wildflower (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you for the replies! I appreciate it so much!

His beak was clean after a few hours - I guess he managed to clean it himself. And so far, his vent has stayed clean. I have given him the same seed the breeder gave him but plan to slowly add a better one once he's feeling more at home. He's barely touched it -- but he did eat all the millet. 

I live in the middle of nowhere  -- the nearest 'big' store is Walmart and it's 20 miles away. And there is actually an avian vet about 45 minutes from me. I plan to bring Domino to him for a check up this week. The woman I bought him from is what I would call a backyard breeder (if that term can be applied to birds) and I was very unimpressed with her set up. I need to make sure my baby is healthy and if any problems I want to correct them immediately.

Thank you again!!


----------

